
Ask HN: Why is engagement on Twitter so unbelievably low? - TekMol
Example: Ycombinator has 1 million followers. But their tweets get about 20 likes. How can that be?<p>How do users consume those tweets so that not even one in ten thousand is tempted to click the like button?
======
smt88
A huge percentage of Twitter users are either bots or inactive. I don't
personally know any active Twitter users, but most people I know did sign up
at one point or another.

~~~
TekMol
What is that 'huge percentage'?

Even if it is 90% ... wouldn't it still be strange that not even one in a 1000
followers likes a post?

Putting it another way: If I don't even like one in a thousand posts of an
account - why would I follow it?

~~~
smt88
I never like Facebook or Instagram posts, and I see hundreds a month. I don’t
think it’s uncommon to have read-only users. HN supposedly has a high
percentage that never comment.

------
navjack27
It has to do with the person running the social media account. You need more
wishing for death memes and less just vomiting out links.

